# Can i put crested geckos with Chameleons, if not why?



## gundamwingno1 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi, pritty much says it in the title, ive bbeen thinking about getting crested geckos one male and maybe 1 or 2 females. my girlfreind like Chameleons so i was wondering if i get a large exo terra terrarium can they live together? if not why?
thanks =D


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html

Stickies are there for a reason =P


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

gundamwingno1 said:


> hi, pritty much says it in the title, ive bbeen thinking about getting crested geckos one male and maybe 1 or 2 females. my girlfreind like Chameleons so i was wondering if i get a large exo terra terrarium can they live together? if not why?
> thanks =D


Oh dear:hmm:


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

i thought about that, thought of putting either carpet or jeweled chams (only cham species that has the same care requirements) with my cresties but learned that chams are to easily stressed to go with each other let alone with other species.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Apart from all the normal reasons not to mix, chameleons need a basking spot of about 90 and crested geckos die at temps above 80


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are 2 totally different requirements especially temps wise


----------



## gundamwingno1 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi all thanks for all the replys, im probably gonna get one or the other...most likely her choice lol: victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice to see someone asking or looking for research before just dumping two animals together.

I too agree that with such different requirements, it wouldn't be a very good idea, and have a look at the "mixing species" thread, it's a good read.

Jac


----------

